# Feel like i am missing out in my fun years



## trini (Jun 19, 2014)

Lately I have been thinking about what I missed in my 20s. I did not party or take any drugs (I have urges to just go wild sometimes). I know this is stupid. Anyways you guys which of you have done Extasy pills and gone to raves (concerts), etc. I did this once but it took me a long time to get hit and everyone had already gotten over it. i wish i could just get lost once in a while and blow off steam. my hubby doesnt do this anymore so i cannot do it. i have to wait for a chance (doesnt come often at all) when his friends invite us and he is willing to let me. Anyways, i havent even done pot in my life other than once or twice with hubbys friends. sometimes i just want to kick back and relax with my own friends. but I dont have friends. I dont have any close friends here, i dont even know where people get these kind of drugs. 
sometimes i think i may be missing out on my fun years....I get so mad I have no friends to do this with when people left and right my age are doing this right now. I feel like a loser. All this is sometimes to get away from feeling cloudy, just getting away from life's daily tensions.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this for real?!

This is a MARRIAGE forum. I doubt you're going to get much advice on how to procure and abuse illegal drugs. Maybe some one can chime in with some advice though.



> I get so mad I have no friends to do this with when people left and right my age are doing this right now. *I feel like a loser.*


I'm a bit confused though. Why do you feel like a loser for not doing drugs?

Good luck with your problem.


----------

